# KOTOR 2 the flaws



## Eradius Lore (Apr 19, 2005)

is it just me or was kotor 2 the same as the first but with small changes.
its still a great game but it could have been so much more. the main flaw of the game is the fighting style. they should intergrate the sw acadamy fighting system with the kotor story.


----------

